# Oldies doing a young lads job.



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Most cadets go to sea at a young old age, let's say, somewhere between 16 and 20. I remember once sailing with a 3rd Mate who was in his 40s and he seemed quite happy with his lot. 

At what age do you think it's too old to start/restart a career at sea?
(POP)


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Believe it or not when I was at sea with Denholms I sailed with a third Mate in his late fifties,worked ashore on the Tyne as a Stevedoring Manager got fed up and came back to sea he had a Second Mate,s ticket,you didnt have to revalidate them at that time
TomS


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

I was on the Cape Sable around 1974/5,and we had a first tripper deck hand.
The guy was 63 or 64. His reason for joining the M.N. at such an age,was that he had spent his entire life in the fishing industry,and he now wanted to see a bit of the world.His theory was,"i'm as well to get paid for doing it".


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Your only too old when you stop breathing


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

VTR

I think it varies wih each company. The RFA have some RTOs (Rating to Officers) that have made the transition in their 50s. It's all on a one by one basis. I think Cadetships are different i.e, under the age of 21. By the way i'm on the otherside of the country to you - Chonburi.

Mick S


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys - pretty much reinforces what I was thinking. Am debating myself whether to go down that route or keep my feet on dry land. Decisions, decisions.

Mick; Too busy for me up there, I'm down in Nakhonsithammarat. If you ever get down this end, let me know and we can meet up. I take it you are with RFA now. Did a few trips with them in the 80s - Brambleleaf and a couple of the Rover boats.


----------



## Naviguesser (Jan 20, 2007)

I think you can/should do whatever you want. I am a recent maritime academy grad and I have had classmates who where in their 50's (they are some of the best people to work with I have found). One good friend of mine is a former Las Vegas cop who was on the vice squad for many years (I always say he's seen more dead hookers than Ted Kennedy) and then he was a private detective for a while as well. However at some point he was over it, enrolled in our school and is now a 3/M, in fact I think he probably has his 2/M by now from what I hear. His plan as he told me is to buy a motorcycle and cruise cross-country "getting to know the locals" if you know what I mean  I have talked to guys who've worked with them and they all say he's fantastic.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hi thailand chaps.........

do you ever go north........chaing mai?


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

VTR1000 said:


> Most cadets go to sea at a young old age, let's say, somewhere between 16 and 20. I remember once sailing with a 3rd Mate who was in his 40s and he seemed quite happy with his lot.
> 
> At what age do you think it's too old to start/restart a career at sea?
> (POP)


As the days of extended visits to exotic parts have been wiped out by the container, and the imbibing of strong liquor on board is, for most, only a faint memory, the ability to party all night and work all day ad infinitum is no longer a statutory requirement. Accordingly I would suggest that one is never to old to cope with what remains in the job description.


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> hi thailand chaps.........
> 
> do you ever go north........chaing mai?


Been up there a few times - I prefer the south though, closer to the sea! 

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Sparkie

Been there twice. Last time was about 15 years ago. I believe it's still nice.

Mick S


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Family friend just gave up his papers, when he topped 80 (was doing container ships), but he still works as a volunteer on the Jeremiah O'Brian.


----------

